# Pictures of Size 'S' TCR Advance



## bto11 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hello,

Based on my previous thread, it sounds like I would fit a size 'S' TCR Advance frame. Very similar to my Cervelo S1 in terms of geometry. The only thing I am not sure about (looks-wise) is how much seatpost would be showing. I ride with a saddle height of 72cm and don't want the bike to look way too small for me (even though it fits correctly). 

Does anyone have pictures of size 'S' TCR Advance bikes that they could post?

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## Weinbergfahrer (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi bto11,

the Japanese have the nice habit to note the frame size on the bike photos.

Take a look here, hope it helps:  

http://www.giant.co.jp/giant09/bike_datail.php?p_id=R0102006&action=outline

Cheers,
Weinbergfahrer


----------



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

If you still want picture of a small at 72cm i can move my seat and post one. That's the measurement from center of bb to the top of the saddle, is that correct?


----------



## bto11 (Sep 13, 2009)

That would be great if you'd be willing! You are correct - that is the measurement from the center of the BB to the top of the saddle along the axis of the seat tube.

Right now I have a piece of electrical tape on my Cervelo's seat tube to try and visualize it, so an actual picture would be great. Thanks!

-Brian


----------



## Weinbergfahrer (Jul 8, 2009)

I took that photo from the japanese website and "photoshopped" the saddle height of 72 cm.

HTH,
Weinbergfahrer


----------



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

the real deal...


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

how many 1cm spacers are you running under your stem and what length stem?


----------



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

a_avery007 said:


> how many 1cm spacers are you running under your stem and what length stem?


3 spacers that total 2.5cm and the stem is 9.5cm.


----------



## bto11 (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures. Have you ever measured the saddle to handlebar drop?

It looks like that bike has more saddle to handlebar drop than my Cervelo. The bike I have has a 12cm headtube, vs. the 13.5 on the Giant. On my current bike, I have a 15mm top cap for the headset, then another 15mm of spacers. I would expect to be able to put the stem all the way down on the Giant, considering the 15mm longer headtube. Just looking at the pictures posted, it seems like I would have more saddle to handlebar drop than I have now. 

Maybe I am missing something. I am a little confused....which I guess is par for course!


----------



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

bto11 said:


> Thanks for the pictures. Have you ever measured the saddle to handlebar drop?


Where do you measure the handlebar drop? To the top of the handlebars or grips?


----------



## bto11 (Sep 13, 2009)

That's correct - usually from the top of the saddle to the top of the handlebars. One easy way to do it is to measure from the saddle top to the ground, then the handlebar top to ground and subtract out the smaller value.

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

bto11 said:


> That's correct - usually from the top of the saddle to the top of the handlebars. One easy way to do it is to measure from the saddle top to the ground, then the handlebar top to ground and subtract out the smaller value.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Brian


OK, here are the measurements, you'll need to do the math.

photo shows 72cm seat height

my seat height is currently at 69.5cm
vertical height ground to top of saddle 93cm
vertical height ground to top of handlebar 90cm

2.5cm of spacers between stem and headset
0.5cm spacer above stem

today was my first day on the bike and many years since i've ridden a road bike so i'm still figuring out the fit.


----------



## bto11 (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks so much for the numbers - that was tremendously helpful. My bars are set at about 87.5mm, so it looks like I could run no spacers on a TCR and be right at the same position that I am now.

Thanks!


----------

